# Venice Guide Service Mid September Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

One day the river is clean and fish are in the river and the next day it's dirty and the fish are in the bays. The redfish are still biting like crazy and now the flounders are showing up. If you get on the outside you have a chance at some really nice sized tripletail.

Enjoy the pics. 
p.s. The tripletail story, 

I just got to this rig, and I had my customers fishing some live shrimp. I grabbed my rod and threw it out with a livey on it and BAM!, tripletail. I do what all good guides do and hand my rod to my customer and take his. At the same time, my other customer hooks a tripletail, too! They mess around and let both of the fish get tangled together and break both fish off. I was devastated and they had no clue what they just did. They were from Arkansas.

I retied their rigs and got them fishing again, while they were fishing I go to the bow and fling out a black and chartreuse, BAM! I have another tripletail on. I look at my customers and tell them, "you don't have a Shot in Hell at getting this rod from me". I tell them to "reel up", they do and in the process a ladyfish gets on one of the guys lines. Well wouldn't you know it, the ladyfish jumps out the water and makes 2 loops over my line. I somehow got all of that untangled and am getting the fish to the boat. The fish is still about 6' deep and my customer is digging the net down in the water trying to net him before I can even bring him to the surface. Needless to say, there was some yelling involved.

It was a miracle I landed that fish, and I don't think the guys from Arkansas will ever forget this trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

more pics


----------

